# Can I use Dura Ace 7950 Compact with 105 FD and 105 Shifters



## rickyscuba (Jul 22, 2009)

Hi:

I Have a Roubaix comp full 105 and a friend is selling me a dura ace compact crank 7950 very cheap. I'm wondering if the crank set is compatible with my shifters and FD. If no, what kind of modification I need to do?


----------



## DaveT (Feb 12, 2004)

rickyscuba said:


> Hi:
> 
> I Have a Roubaix comp full 105 and a friend is selling me a dura ace compact crank 7950 very cheap. I'm wondering if the crank set is compatible with my shifters and FD. If no, what kind of modification I need to do?


Yes. Depending on what crank you're currently using, you may have to buy a new bottom bracket. 9-speed OctaLink bottom bracket=you'll have to buy a new 10-speed outboard bottom brackt. If you have a 10-speed crank now=you're good to go, no change necessary.


----------

